# Some sort of worm



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Some of my fish have these things sticking out of their rears, like three short red strands that won't go away. Is this some kind of worm? The fish that i noticed it in first are doing very badly. Only my livebearing fish have it so far, no tetras or danios just the mollies and platies...does anyone know what this may be or how to treat it? thanks for any help.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

can't remember the name but it is an internal parasite. Go and buy some prazipro or any other internal parasite medication.


----------

